# MONTREAL: architecture, parks and street life.



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

(All pics are mine)

*McTavish street, McGill campus*










*Ritz Carlton, downtown*



















*Golden Square Mile*










*McTavish Reservoir, downtown*










*McGill
*









*Acadia App., Sherbrooke west, downtown*










*Le Linton, Sherbrooke west, downtown*










*Peel street, Golden Square Mile*


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

*Peel \ Sainte-Catherine, downtown*










*Stanley / Sainte-Catherine, Downtown*










*Le Linton, Sherbrooke West, downtown*










*Museum of Fine Arts, Sherbrooke West, downtown*










*Peel Street, downtown*










*Old Seagram building, Peel street, downtown*



















*St-Hubert street, Le Plateau*










*Milton-Parc*




























*Atholstan House, Stanley street, downtown*










*U3 app., De la Gauchetière street, Paper Hill*










*Place du Frère André, downtown*










*Le 2-22, Sainte-Catherine street, Quartier des spectacles
*









*Vieux-Palais, Notre-Dame street, Old Montreal*










*Sainte-Elisabeth street, downtown* 










*Ave de l'Hôtel de ville, downtown*



















*Chinatown*










*Old Southam building, Paper Hill*










*Le St-James Hotel, Old Montreal*










*Bell Building, Côte du Beaver Hall, downtown
*









*Guy-Concordia, downtown west*










*Drummond Medical Building, downtown*










*Le Mount-Stephen Hotel, Golden Square Mile*


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

(my pics)

*Theatre St-James (former Canadian Bank of Commerce building), St-Jacques street, Old Montreal*










*St-Alexis street, looking down at Board of Trade building, Old Montreal*










*388 St-Jacques street, Old Montreal*










*Ritz Carlton, Sherbrooke street*










*Simpson street, Golden Square Mile*










*Mackay street, Golden Square Mile*










*Le Roc Fleuri, boul. De Maisonneuve, downtown*










*Hotel Monville, De Bleury street*










*Cherrier street, Le Plateau*










*Place du Frère André, downtown*










*Peel / Ste-Catherine, downtown*










*Notre Dame / McGill, Old Montreal*










*St-André street, Le Plateau*










*St-Hubert street, Le Plateau*










*Le Linton, Sherbrooke street west*










*Ste-Catherine street, downtown*










*479 Saint Alexis street, Old Montreal*










*Parc Laurier, Le Plateau*










*Ste-Catherine, downtown*










*Avenue du Musée, Golden Square Mile*










*Green alley, Le Plateau*










*Côte de la Place d'armes, Old Montreal*










*detail of the 201 St-Jacques street, Old Montreal*










*Stanley street, downtown*


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful shots from a great Canadian city! Please keep them coming.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheers: Beautiful! Now, I miss Montreal even more.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Spectacular shots. Montreal is one of my most favourite cities in the world. :cheers:


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

*All pics in this set: Le Plateau*


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

*Dawson College, downtown west*










*Dr Penfield Ave., Golden Square Mile*










*Guy-Concordia, downtown west*



















*Mies' Westmount Square, Westmount*










Meco building (circa 1941), Quartier International










*Jeanne-Mance Park, Le Plateau*










*Ste-Catherine street*










*Shaughnessy Village*





































*Sherbrooke street West*










*Saint-Sacrement street, Old Montreal*




























*Bernard Ave., Outremont.*










*Parc Avenue, Mile-End*










*Milton street, Milton-Parc*










*Le Château App., Golden Square Mile*










Sherbrooke street West



















*Fort des Messieurs de Saint-Sulpice (circa 1686), Sherbrooke street West*










*Avenue de l'Esplanade, Le Plateau*










*St-Louis square, Le Plateau *










*Sauvegarde building, Old Montreal*










*Laval street, Le Plateau*


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

*Milton-Parc, Le Plateau*










*360 St-Jacques, Old Montreal*










*Shaughnessy Village*



















*Guy-Concordia, downtown west*



















*Ste-Catherine, downtown*



















*Phillips Square, downtown*










*De La Montagne street, downtown*










*Drummond Medical building, downtown*










*Sherbrooke street West*










*Guy street, downtown*










*Mile-End*










*Downtown*










*Lower Westmount*










*Greene Ave., Lower Westmount*










*Green Alley, Rosemont*


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

*Saint-Denis street, Quartier Latin*





































*Sanguinet street, Quartier Latin *










*YOO condo, Griffintown
*










*Lincoln Avenue, downtown west*










*Shaughnessy Village*




























*Wellington street, Old Montreal*










*Espace Danse - Wilder building, Quartier des spectacles (downtown east)*










*Mayor street, Quartier des spectacles (downtown east)*


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb photography - Montreal.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Montréal; well done :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

One of my favorite cities in North America.
I like those external staircases so characteristic of Montréal.
Great photos!


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Looking Good Montreal !


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

(mys pics)

*De Bullion street, Le Plateau *










*Unity building and U3 building, De La Gauchetière street, Paper Hill* 










*Sherbrooke street East, Quartier Latin*










*Avenue Joly, Quartier Latin *










*Shaughnessy Village*










*Ste-Catherine street, downtown *



















*Saint-Antoine street, Old Montreal *










*Saint-Denis street, Quartier Latin *




























*Saint-Jacques street, Old Montreal *




























*Green alleys, Le Plateau *



















*Chemin de la Côte-Des-neiges / Chemin McDougall (boulevards linking downtown to Mount Royal)*
































































*Fountain of Marché Maisonneuve, Hochelagua-Maisonneuve*










*Sherbrooke east, Quartier Latin *










*Sherbrooke street West, Golden Square Mile*










*Querbes Academy, Outremont*










*Guy-Concordia, downtown west *










*Bain Maisonneuve, Hochelagua-Maisonneuve *










*Rue Saint-Sacrament, Old Montreal *


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:applause: magnificat pictures, the city look marvelous. I like to see the inscriptions in French in a city with North American aspect kay: We also have several bilingual cities in Switzerland :cheers1:


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

(my pics)

*Parc du Mont-Royal*



















*Avenue du Dr. Penfield, Golden Square Mile*










*St-Urbain / Duluth, Le Plateau *










*Baile street, Shaughnessy Village (downtown west)*










*Marché Maisonneuve, Hochelagua-Maisonneuve*










*Old Telegraph Chambers building, Old Montreal *










*Avenue de l'Esplanade, Le Plateau*










*Avenue Laval, Le Plateau* 



















*Durocher street, Milton-Parc*










*Hutchison street, Mile-End*




























*Avenue du Parc, Mile-End*










*Henri-Julien street, Le Plateau *










*Roy street, Le Plateau *










*Shaughnessy Village, downtown west *










*Mackay street, downtown *










*Sherbrooke West / Guy, downtown*










*Lower Wesmount*










*Old British Empire building, Old Montreal *










*Sherbrooke street, downtown *










*Boul. De Maisonneuve, downtown west*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Montreal certainly has some fine neighbourhoods.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots of Le Plateau, which has to be the most charming urban neighbourhood in the whole of North America!


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

*Maison Isabella Nicol (circa 1869), chemin de la Côte-Saint-Antoine, Westmount.*










*Old Montreal*





































*La Nativité de la Sainte Vierge d'Hochelaga, Hochelaga-Maisonneuve. *










*Westmount city hall*










*Square Victoria, Old Montreal / downtown*










*Saint-Denis street, Quartier Latin*



















*Le Trafalgar, Golden Square Mile*



















*Laval street, Le Plateau *





































*Marché Maisonneuve, Hochelaga-Maisonneuve*










*Chemin MacDougall, Golden Square Mile*










*Parc Morgan / Théâtre Denise Pelletier, Hochelaga-Maisonneuve*










*Sherbrooke street east*










*Mont Saint-Louis, Sherbrooke street east, Quartier Latin *










*Shaughnessy Village, downtown west*










*Lower Westmount*










*Milton-Parc*










*Saint-Urbain street, Le Plateau*










*Laurier street east, Le Plateau*










*Bell building (1922), downtown*










*Sherbrooke West, downtown*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great collection. Montreal looks fabulous.


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! 

*Avenue de l'Hôtel de ville, downtown*










*Boulevard De Maisonneuve, downtown*










*Peel / Sainte-Catherine, downtown *










*Mount Stephen Hotel, downtown* 










*Mayor street, downtown *










*Chemin de la Côte-Des-Neiges, Golden Square Mile *










*Shaughnessy Village, downtown west*










*Sherbrooke street West, Golden Square Mile*










*Place Phillips, downtown*










*Bishop street, downtown*










*Union française building, Viger street, downtown east *










*Windsor Station, downtown*


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Glad to see Grumpy's is still there on Bishop!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Gorgeous Montreal, one of my favourite cities in North America and indeed the world. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes, the right size and a splendid mix of modern, classic, history and nature! 
Great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you for the nice comments. Cheers !

(my pics)

*Archives Nationales, Viger street, downtown east* 










*Saint-Hubert street, Quartier latin *










*Gare Viger, Old Montreal *



















*Marie Queen of the World Cathedral, downtown*










*CHUM hospital, downtown east *










*Peel street / Avenue des Canadiens, downtown *










*Milton Parc, Le Plateau *










*Redpath street, Golden Square Mile*










*Avenue de l'Esplanade, Le Plateau*










*Old Victoria Hospital, downtown*










*Avenue des Pins, Golden Square Mile*










*Dominion Square building (1928-30), downtown*










*Avenue du Docteur-Penfield, Golden Square Mile*


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

*Boul. De Maisonneuve, downtown*










*Redpath stairs, Golden Square Mile*










*Ernest Cormier house (1930), Golden Square Mile*



















*Marquette street, Le Plateau*










*Lady Meredith house, Golden Square Mile*










*Saint-Louis street, Old Montreal*










*Stanley street, Golden Square Mile*










*Sainte-Catherine street, downtown*










*Peel / De Maisonneuve, downtown*



















*Ave du Docteur-Pendfield, Golden Square Mile*










*Avenue de l'Esplanade, Le Plateau*










*Royal Victoria Hospital, downtown*




























*Laurier Est, Le Plateau*










*Saint-Hubert street, downtown east / gay village*










*Notre-Dame street, Old Montreal*










*Saint-Louis square, Le Plateau*










*Birks Library at McGill University, downtown*










*Marie-Hélène Jodoin house (1871), Quartier Latin / downtown east*


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely architecture. :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful updates :cheers:

I love the Royal Victoria Hospital building!


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

*/\ Thanks! *


*1300 Avenue des Pins, Golden Square Mile*










*Old Court House, Old Montreal*










*Ravenscrag house (1860), Golden Square Mile*



















*Église du Gesù (1865), downtown*










*Mayor street, downtown*










*Rue de la Gauchetière est, downtown east*










*Saint-Louis street, Old Montreal*










*National Archives, Viger / Saint-Hubert - downtown east*










*Saint-Hubert street, Le Plateau*










*Sherbrooke street West*



















*Chelsea Place, Golden Square Mile*










*Saint-Jacques street, Old Montreal*










*Place Ville-Marie, downtown*










*Sainte-Catherine, downtown*




























*Avenue McGill College, downtown*










*Boul. De Maisonneuve, downtown*



















*Peel street, downtown*


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

*Saint-Hubert street, quartier Latin*










*Drummond street, downtown*




























*Saint-Denis street, Quartier Latin*










*Avenue du Docteur-Penfield, Golden Square Mile*










*Avenue du Parc-Lafontaine, Le Plateau*



















Peel street, downtown










*Redpath street, Golden Square Mile*










*Saint-Denis / Viger, Quartier Latin*










*Le Village, downtown east*



















*Sainte-Catherine street, downtown*










*Sainte-Catherine / De La Montagne, downtown
*



















*McGill College, downtown*










*Saint-Jacques, Old Montreal*










*Boul. De Maisonneuve, downtown*










*Ave. de l'Hôtel-de-ville, Le Plateau*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

/\ THANKS!!

*Saint-Louis Square, Le Plateau*










*Avenue du Parc, Mile End*



















*Milton-Parc*










*Simpson street, Golden Square Mile*










*Sherbrooke street West, downtown*










*Jeanne-Mance street, Milton Parc 
*










*Avenue Bernard, Outremont*










*Saint-Hubert street, Le Plateau*










*Southam building, downtown*










*Sainte-Catherine / De La Montagne, downtown*










*Old Montreal*




























*Ritz Carlton, downtown*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous! Such variety. Love the town houses, with their abundant little front gardens.

Canadian cities seem, really, to encompass the best of everything; and such variety of scale and style of building.


----------



## Wildchild (Aug 5, 2003)

Merveilleuses photos Martin. Merci pour avoir partagé. 
J’espère vous aurez une jounée où vous pouvez prendre des photos de la vile Québec. 
Would love to see Québec city through your lens.


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

*/\ Thanks! Merci! *

*Redpath street, Golden Square Mile
*









*Hurtubise House (circa 1739), Westmount
*



























*Boul. De Maisonneuve, downtown
*




































*Milton Parc
*









*Ave. de l'Hôtel-de-Ville, Le Plateau
*









*Sun Life building, downtown
*









*Holt Renfrew, Sherbrooke street west, downtown*










*Insurance Exchange building, Old Montreal 
*









*Salvation Army building, Drummond street, downtown 
*









*Simpson street, Golden Square Mile
*


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah!! the city look amazing, great pictures :applause:


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^^Incredible pics, especially this one!


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

/\ THANKS !


----------

